# strobe lights, light bar question



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

If you guys are running strobes in the front and back....do you do away with your light bar up top? with my light bar up top (mounted to the top of my rack) I can't pull my truck into the garage. I'd like to get in the garage, but I'd have to do away with my upper light. You think it would be safe with just strobes?


----------



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

When I started plowing, I solely used the strobes front and back. Then I decided I needed a little more so i took the mini bar off my old truck. I've got the 60W strobes. Maybe the 90's are sufficient enough. Eventually I'm looking to buy some Whelen SlimMiser's and mount 2 in the top corners of the windshield and 2 in the top corners of the back window and then get rid of mini bar on top. Keep the truck looking clean. Fairly cheap for what they are and do. Great light output. Hard wired and synchronized A/A

http://www.strobesnmore.com/whelen-slim-miser-led.html


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I run both. I don't often run my strobes in parking lots where I am plowing with other trucks in there. Most of the time I just have the roof mounted lite on to make me visible. I use my stobes when clearing entrances, in lots that have cars coming in and out, and on my city streets routes.


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

I guess with the lights in the windshield and back window, you aren't as visible to the people approaching from the side? Maybe I can find a lower profile light for the top.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

pwrjnky;863066 said:


> I guess with the lights in the windshield and back window, you aren't as visible to the people approaching from the side? Maybe I can find a lower profile light for the top.


Good point, to me, side warning is more important than front and back. I do driveways, and am perpendicular to the main road when pushing snow across the street or when heading into the driveway.

A couple surface mount LED units on the side of your bed light bar would provide light for sides nicely. Ideally make mounts that stand them directly up since LED lights are fairly directional.

Something like this, one on each side:
http://www.strobesnmore.com/whelen-raider-series-super-led.html


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

I like the idea of those mounted on the sides of my back rack for visibility, but wow.....that's going to get expensive with 2 of those (one on each side of the bar), a back window flasher and a windshield flasher. That would probably be around 600-700 bucks!! WHEW. I don't want to pull into the garage that bad.


----------



## tojay22 (Oct 12, 2007)

u need to cut your rack down. it looks like its a goo 6'' above the roof. if you cut it down you might make it in the garage. i had one on a chevy and had to do the same thing. just a thought.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

pwrjnky;863108 said:


> I like the idea of those mounted on the sides of my back rack for visibility, but wow.....that's going to get expensive with 2 of those (one on each side of the bar), a back window flasher and a windshield flasher. That would probably be around 600-700 bucks!! WHEW. I don't want to pull into the garage that bad.


I would just do the sides, it's not like you are pulling people over; your headlights and strobes should make the front of the truck plenty visible, your taillight strobes cover the back.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

drop the height of your rack, go with a smaller bar if you can afford it but if you can't... like the others have said... Wire in a couple surface mount LED's on the sides... It's not all that much if you get the ones that are self contained you won't have to mess with a pwr pack like with your strobes.


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't have strobes now. I was thinking of getting them. found a kit for 189.00. then it looks like those side led's are 144.00 a piece. I think that would look nice and let me get in the garage, but not sure want to fork out 500.00 for all of it......or the wife let me fork it out. The bar now is almost level with the roof. the light just won't let me in the garage.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

i always recomned something up top even a mag mount beacon to fill in the areas on the 45/90 degree gaps


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

I have strobes and two deck lights in my truck.


----------

